# A quick way to wash your rides



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I like to keep my vehicles and ATV/RZR clean. I usually end up spending 2+ hours washing my RZR after a ride. I pressure wash it the best I can and then hand wash it. Using Purple Power or Simple Green in a 1 gallon sprayer worked pretty well but since it is a degreaser I think it may be a little harsh to use often and I'm sure it doesn't help bearing life any. I tried Slick Offroad Wash, which worked just as well but was expensive.

I saw some guys on the RZR Forum talking about a "Foam Lance". Its a bottle and nozzle that attaches to your pressure washer gun. You fill it with soap and hot water and just spray everything down, let it set for a few minutes, and rinse it off. Many of them bragged on it so I decided to give it a try. $60 for the MTM lance on Amazon and $22 for a gallon of soap (from chemical guys on Amazon). 

I haven't gotten a chance to use it on the RZR yet but I am a big kid who likes to play with new toys so I tested it on my truck. I wanted a good test so drove down a muddy road on the way home. I also had some bugs and tar looking junk on my paint. I rinsed everything off real quick with the pressure washer then went over it with the foam lance. It worked like the videos on youtube. I had about a 1/2" layer of foam on everything. I let it set for about 5 minutes and rinsed it off with the pressure washer. Surprisingly, it was very clean. Even the bugs and tar came off. It took about 20 minutes from start to finish and looked as good if not better than a normal hand wash. Even the tires and wheels looked nice and clean.


----------



## Rednekid (Sep 19, 2012)

thanks for the info. what kind of soap did you use and what ratio?


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Chemical Guys Maxi Suds II but they have a bunch of others. I'm going to try the Honeydew next. You can use regular car wash soap but they say it wont foam as much. This stuff is THICK.

I only used around a 4 or 5:1 water to soap but may try a bit more soap next time. One fill was just barely enough to wash the whole truck (quad cab 4x4 Ram) minus the inside of the bed.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

hm... ill look into it, i HATE washing my Magnum, so much paint to wash


----------



## Rednekid (Sep 19, 2012)

Awesome thanks for the info. I'm going to have to give it a try


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I washed my wife's car with the setup yesterday (with a weaker soap ratio) and ended up having to scrub a little on the bumper. It had tons of bugs that have been there a while. 

I saw recommendations for using a 3:1 ratio so I'll try that on the RZR.


----------

